# Just Joined



## 4campers (Jun 6, 2007)

Joined not long ago, just found this site and looks interesting. I had a Bayside and now we are getting a outback 26 RKS.







I can't wate for pick up next week. I like the floor plan and everything about it. beats poping up and down even though I will miss that a little














but not doing it in the rain.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome to the family!! Glad you found us.

Congrats on the soon-to-be new arrival. Where are you from?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome









Opening and closing in the rain was the easy part. Airing and drying everything out after you arrived home was the worst. The only thing worse was closing in the rain and reopening at night in a different campground. I do not miss it at all









John


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi 4campers


















AND







on your new 26rks!

What area are you from??

Happy Camping!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*& Welcome*

Excellent Floor Plan!!!














You gonna LOVE IT!!

Tami


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Welcome aboard!!!!

Curtis


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

did anyone ask where you are from?








Welcome to the family!
We had the Bayside as well and although those huge beds were nice, it only took one time of closing her up in the worst absolute torrential downpour that Missoula, MT could muster up and a few, uh , colorful words from my other half and we soon parted ways with the Bayside. That was3 years ago and our clothes still haven't dried


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Glad to have you aboard Outbackers. I know you will love the site and the Outback.


----------



## livinthedream (May 15, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on your new purchase. I had lunch with a friend today who also loves to camp. They camp in a pop-up. After I spent the first half of our lunch telling her all about our new Outback, she spend the last half griping about her pop-up. She is tired of popping it up to load it, popping it down to pull it, popping it up to camp, down for the drive home, then up again to unload. I'm trying to talk her into an Outback







.


----------



## beasleys (Jun 8, 2007)

Cool! We just had our new camper delivered! We LOVE it! We also upgraded from a pop up and couldn't be happier! Hope you love yours as much as we love ours!


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to the Outbackers and good luck with your New TT







. Be sure and post when you take delivery














.








Ed.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it. Enjoy.

Scott


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Ditto!!
















Mark


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

Welcome to the OUTBACKERS FAMILY. You are going to enjoy this site as well as your TT.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Congratulations and welcome aboard! If you need any help, have questions or just want to share you've come to the right place! Enjoy your new unit! AHHH that new Outback smell!!!

Hey...Did anyone ask you where you were from?
















Eric


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Welcome to the 26-foot family of Outbacks!

Ed


----------



## 4campers (Jun 6, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> did anyone ask where you are from?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am from Pottstown, PA 45 miles out side of Phila. have been camping all of my life from the ground to cabins to pop up to now the TT.


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Welcome to the family and happy camping!









Michelle


----------

